# what to use when putting exterior trim back on...



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

any brands or one cerain products that is best for putting trim back on? is this the same adhesive i would use for a rocker panel?


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

3m


----------



## SHAIN (Jun 27, 2003)

3M double sided tape. I've used it on trim on my lowrider and my daily.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

for real i thought it was like a putty or something?


----------

